# Wyoming



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright, so as some of you (or maybe all of you?) know I moved to Deaver, Wyoming on Monday. I did some poking around on the G&F website and found it is legal to bowfish here; even better is you don't need a permit or license to. One thing I can't find ANYWHERE is the specific laws on shooting at night or areas it is legal. There's a reservoir about 30 minutes from here that from what my dad tells me gets packed full of carp and other rough fish in the spring and summer, but I'm not entirely sure where I can and cannot shoot and what time of day or night I'm allowed to shoot.

Anyone know for sure whether it's legal for me to fire up the generator and let the arrows fly or am I pretty much stuck wearing the polarized shades?


----------



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

Just save yourself the headache and call the game and fish office to ask. They would be the ones enforcing it, so they will tell you what you can and cant do.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

Try posting that question on bow.fishingcountry.com. You'll get a pretty good response since there are a few guys on that site from Wy


----------

